# Usernames used by people here



## centoslgd (May 16, 2015)

Hey!

        I was just wondering why owners or representatives of different hosting companies use their real names instead of their company names on hosting forums? For example @MartinD from minivps.co.uk could use minivps or minvpsuk as his username, @Francisco could use buyvm & @Nick_A could use RamNode.


----------



## devonblzx (May 16, 2015)

For a similar reason my license doesn't say ByteonSite, I would assume. 

Most of the time, we aren't posting on behalf of our company.  This is a discussion forum about a lot of topics in the technology, not just things regarding our companies.

I for one, have used devonblzx, from way back when I worked with a company in ~2005, and just have stuck with it in most online communities.

P.S.  Aldryic could be buyvm(2)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 16, 2015)

centoslgd said:


> Hey!
> 
> I was just wondering why owners or representatives of different hosting companies use their real names instead of their company names on hosting forums? For example @MartinD from minivps.co.uk could use minivps or minvpsuk as his username, @Francisco could use buyvm & @Nick_A could use RamNode.


Mostly because people like to represent themselves and not just their company.  

Think of it this way, by using their name they can be much more personal.  Instead of "so and so company" it's "so and so at this company".  Making it more personal and being active (and helpful) on a forum can get more people to trust and believe in you as a provider and therefore drives more sales to your site.  

Honestly most/all providers I use, I know the individual running the back-end.  I trust them to make the right move.  If it was a non-personal no-name using their company-name username then it probably wouldn't be as personal.  

Also, some people don't go on this forum to advertise their services.  They simply use it to talk and hang out with other people with similar interests/working in the same field.  

It's whatever people want to do.


----------



## centoslgd (May 16, 2015)

So @HalfEatenPie you think it is a bad idea for providers to have company names as usernames?


----------



## DomainBop (May 16, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Mostly because people like to represent themselves and not just their company.


I take it you've never visited WHT...


----------



## Francisco (May 16, 2015)

I like to use this name or the 'Deltaanime' name so people know who they're talking to and it lets me be on a more personal level.

A few months ago I stopped using 'Delta' on IRC just because people were unaware that they were talking to me "Hey Delta i'm looking for Francisco" was way too common.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (May 16, 2015)

centoslgd said:


> So @HalfEatenPie you think it is a bad idea for providers to have company names as usernames?


I don't think it is a 'bad idea', just a little less personally and seems to be done more by those who are interested in promoting and soliciting their services more than participating in conversation and contributing in a different and more positive manner.


----------



## KuJoe (May 16, 2015)

It's a forum, you should use whatever username you feel comfortable with. I use my nickname because if you do a search on Google you can find my history online (although an event in 2012 really screwed up the search results) which is very important for some people. Personally if I see a username or e-mail address and they have 0 results on Google I am highly suspicious of them. It's like a credit score in the US, bad credit history is always better than no credit history.


----------



## mitgib (May 16, 2015)

I've been using BigTim or miTgiB since 1995 online, it has a long history dating back to the time I ran an Undernet server, and just now realized that was 20 years ago, holy crap, I need to go hide under the covers now.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 16, 2015)

centoslgd said:


> So @HalfEatenPie you think it is a bad idea for providers to have company names as usernames?


I'm not saying it's a bad idea, I'm simply stating that I prefer individuals who either use their name or an actual screen name.  



DomainBop said:


> I take it you've never visited WHT...


Haha.  I avoid WHT.  Too many ridiculous spam of indirectly trying too hard.  Shills.  etc.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 16, 2015)

mitgib said:


> I've been using BigTim or miTgiB since 1995 online, it has a long history dating back to the time I ran an Undernet server, and just now realized that was 20 years ago, holy crap, I need to go hide under the covers now.


Time flies.


----------



## joepie91 (May 17, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> It's like a credit score in the US, bad credit history is always better than no credit history.


This is really strange to me, as a Dutch person. As far as I know, "no credit history" translates to "clean credit history" in NL.

EDIT: @HalfEatenPie! You're double-posting, as an admin!


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2015)

Well I advise people have accounts like this:

Fran - BuyVM

Nick - Ramnode

etc.

Problem is not all sites are cool about complex hyphenated and space included usernames.

Reason why people here and on many other sites have personal user names?  Cause this industry - hosting - is a personal service - especially with smaller companies.  People buy from many brands (or avoid) based on the humans they are familiar with from forums, tickets, etc.


----------



## KuJoe (May 17, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> This is really strange to me, as a Dutch person. As far as I know, "no credit history" translates to "clean credit history" in NL.
> 
> EDIT: @HalfEatenPie! You're double-posting, as an admin!


In the US, lenders see a lack of credit history a huge gamble because they don't know what to expect. At least with bad credit history they can plug in the numbers into their magical algorithms to figure something out instead of just "0".


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 17, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> This is really strange to me, as a Dutch person. As far as I know, "no credit history" translates to "clean credit history" in NL.
> 
> EDIT: @HalfEatenPie! You're double-posting, as an admin!




But yeah... .  I should have not done that.  haha.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 17, 2015)

No reason to have a generic company name as a username when signatures make it pretty clear on the 'who works for who' front.


----------



## Dylan (May 17, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> It's like a credit score in the US, bad credit history is always better than no credit history.


This is a myth, by the way. It's much easier to get to good credit from no credit than it is from bad credit.


----------



## William (May 17, 2015)

Self explanatory.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (May 17, 2015)

I guess it has more of a personal touch. You are representing a company but also yourself. 

- Daniel


----------



## Nick_A (May 17, 2015)

Providers can use sigs and avatars to make it pretty clear if they want to. Besides, some companies have more than one person actively posting on forums, so it would have to be at least as specific as drmike mentioned. I do use ramnode as a username on reddit, but that's mostly do to no sig.


----------



## MartinD (May 18, 2015)

..because my name is Martin.. and it is I posting, not an inanimate object or entity.


----------



## joepie91 (May 18, 2015)

MartinD said:


> ..because my name is Martin.. and it is I posting, not an inanimate object or entity.


If I could 'thank' this a hundred times...


----------



## X3host (May 18, 2015)

Maybe they are not the owners of those companies any way the name isn't a problem


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 12, 2015)

Interesting I just did not want to use my real name. That is all and nefarious about it. I do not represent a company and I likely will never do so, thus it makes no difference I guess.


----------

